

India’s best known poet and Nobel laureate flunked school - noor420
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Tagore-flunked-school-St-Xaviers-School-reveals/articleshow/4497442.cms

======
tokenadult
He had some great comments on school:

<http://learninfreedom.org/Nobel_hates_school.html>

